# car-speaker-adapters.com baffles for my wifes 2011 golf



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

So, as most of you have likely spotted this ad on the top right corner there, i saw it one day too. i thought to myself that i should see if they have baffles for my wifes car because i really dont feel like making them, and lets see what kind of price they are.










it turns out that they had baffles for many Volkswagen, but nothing on the store for the mk6 edition. i contacted the company through their website and after a few emails back and forth i opened up the door of her car and took some general measurements of the door and the speaker - and it turns out that Volkswagen used the same speakers from previous model years in this car too! so i paid $22 + shipping or so - i think it came out to maybe $28 and got to my house within the week i ordered them so i could work on the car that weekend.

PVC Speaker Adapters - CNC Machined - In Stock or Custom Made









the plastic is made of PVC - and is super tough. the thickness of the baffle pieces were over 1\4 inch. the build up construction was also interesting. the only downside i saw was the openings around the circumference of the baffle on the 'walls' between the two baffle plates - but i have a very simple, and awesome solution!

so, - great communication, solid product, fast shipping, acceptable price.
*
ALSO - if you have a funky speaker size - like 7.125 inch cutout - you can just email them and ask if they can work with you with your installation! i would recommend knowing the cutout of your speaker, and telling them this before you purchase to make sure your adapters fit properly - or you can shave them down with a razor blade, dremel, or other applicable tool if the speaker does not fit.*

here is what i got -


req said:


> here are the speaker ring adapters from *PVC Speaker Adapters - CNC Machined - In Stock or Custom Made*. i modified them slightly, i put in PVC glue on all the joints to make sure they "weld" together in case they decide to start to shimmy apart after 10 years... they are very solid, and made from plastic. there will be zero moisture damage, and they come ready to fit - im sure if you needed, the speaker hole could be modified to fit something like an 8" speaker in a 6" hole if you contact the website and explicitly request them to make something like this. these rings are about $22 shipped. compared to buying the wood ($11 for a 2x4 foot sheet of plywood, similar price for MDF), and spending the time to measure, cut, and fit properly, $22 is not a bad deal in my book! so i went with these - and i can not rate them high enough. awesome product! and if you need a product they do not have, they will work with you to make whatever it is you need - and maybe work out some kind of other deal as well! but please email them for further details!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so as you can see, i used duct seal to close up all those gaps in there - and seal up the cavity nice and tight - while at the same time adding a super thick high mass layer to lower the resonant frequency of the door itself. it worked awesome. the speakers give out a pleasant amount of midbass - and they are rock solid in the door!

so - can you make baffles yourself out of whatever materials you have on hand? yes! most likely you will be using wood - and that is susceptible to water damage - yes! can you paint\epoxy\stain\etc the wood? yes! does that mean that its impossible for water to damage the wood? NO!

the PVC speaker adapters will end up costing you about the same if you were to buy the wood\materials and spend time measuring\cutting\fitting\etc to get a home made version to work - and then run the risk of possibly having water damage down the road. these adapters will last the life of the car and i think they are fantastic!


thanks for looking guys! i hope you try this product, it is really here for people like us!

-andy


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Dude, I know "DADT" is no longer in effect, but geez, Sailor, don't forget your Military Bearing.. Males wearing nail polish is a no no.. LOL.. 

Just kidding Req, not bad.. I wonder if they would build 8" speaker adapters to replace 6x9s.. That duct seal is intriguing..


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

I bought a set of those made specifically for my car. Turns out they werent, although the company said they were. Seemed to be counter-intuitive to market a speaker adapter that has so many holes in it. In the end, I pitched mine in the trash and made my own. based on my experience (of one), I have no plans to purchase those again. Glad you manged to make them work.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sorry to hear about that dude, I'm sure if you would have emailed them about it - they would have gotten a solution together for you, or even refunded your money if they didn't fit.

the person i was in contact with had great communication and always answered emails promptly and i couldn't have asked for better customer service!


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

I did contact them and they had me verify the correct model that I received. I did so, and they said that they "should fit." No ill feelings at this point, although a bit so at the time. I am glad that your experience has been positive.


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice thinking with that sealer. I hate field daying around that stuff though. It always gums up the wire brushes.

Looks like I'll be doing the same when it's time to baffle my front stage.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hmm, very interesting speaker baffle ideas. I just sent them an email to see if they can build one based off the one for my vehicle but with an opening for an 8 inch driver or even better a Dynaudio MW182 possibly. I was shocked that they offer a set that has almost an inch of clearance which is what I am using now but in an mdf baffle. It has only been in for about 1.5 years maybe and I noticed that it was already developing cracks throughout them

I like this duct seal idea too. Where would one get this stuff and was there any issue with it getting on those nice German Maestro speaks? Does it come off easily and shape easily into shapes and it holds the shape long term?


----------



## geeio (Aug 30, 2012)

i recently bought the duct seal after reading you mention it in some one elses thread, i got mine at lowes its in the area of the junction boxes, and im pretty sure they sell it at home depot too. its really wierd feeling, i used it just to go around the mdf rings i used and covered them in plastidip and the 6.5 " jbl component set i installed sounds really good, with minimal door prepping done, very neat product, a friend of mine who works for bell south told me they call it elephantshit and they use it alot.


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

Those look like decent baffles. You're gonna go to the trouble of deadening the baffle and surrounding door anyway so it's really minimal extra work to putty those gaps. That duct seal is available at most home improvement stores in the electrical section. Planning on using that and a roll of 1/2" thick solid "pencil" lead I found in the fishing section at Canadian Tire.

That's cheaper than the cost of the "starboard" material and a friend to machine spacers for super cheap. The starboard is really dense too though.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Never did get a return on my email from these guys. Not a good way to do business in my books...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

weird. i got replies back to me asking if everything was good to go. it seemed like a small operation to be honest.


----------

